# My Alex Duetto IV and Mazzer Mini



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is my setup. Now using a Knock heft 58.35mm flat tamper.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice set up Mark, and pride of place in your kitchen too - result!


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice set up


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks very good Mark.

Having any problems with the Mazzer clumping?.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Ron

The Mazzer has the anti static wires and does clump a little. As I don't brew great quantities I tend to only measure each dose individually and then brush out the grounds which I then give a quick stir with a wire to break up any clumps before levelling and tamping. Seems a bit laborious but avoids leaving stale coffee in the grinder and works for me but I wonder if there is a better way.

Mark


----------

